# "There is a DS Option Pak inserted"?



## Alex Strand (Jan 29, 2009)

I put a Super Drop Zone GBA pak in my DS Lite, and it says "There is a DS Option Pak inserted" where the GBA touch thing (The button you touch to start the GBA game) is.

It only seems to be doing that with Super Drop Zone and none of my other GBA games. Super Drop Zone used to work perfectly before...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Blame dust.

You should try cleaning the GBA slot on your DS.


----------

